# Tudor / Rolex Marriage



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Item number: 320787531347 on t'bay

Now i like this. I like day date watches, and i like yellow faced watches, and i like this size watch. I don't care that the innards are tudor not rolex, but i don't want to pay too much for something that isn't 100% right.

Has anyone bought anything similar that has been been a bit of a franken with these two sister brands? What estimates do you think it will go for?

No outbidding me though!


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

scottswatches said:


> Item number: 320787531347 on t'bay
> 
> Now i like this. I like day date watches, and i like yellow faced watches, and i like this size watch. I don't care that the innards are tudor not rolex, but i don't want to pay too much for something that isn't 100% right.
> 
> ...


Question would seem to be academic now as it is withdrawn - unless you persuaded the seller to do a BIN price?


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I can't decide at all with that.

Looks like a 100% franken to me, but with a decent Tudor movement and real Rolex bracelet.

Rolex did a range of Day Date in the 1960's with coloured dials (Stella dials) but I'm not sure that they ever did a yellow one.

I must admit it is a curiousity with that movement, but not anything I'd like to estimate a price on!

EDIT: Hang on, Rolex never did a day date in steel - only precious metal.

That means its a tudor day date movement, a standard (possibly rolex, possibly not) 36mm steel case and a bodged up dial with Rolex written on it.

Not anything I'd go near Scott, although the look was good...

A pic of some of the sought after 'Stella' dials:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

handlehall said:


> Question would seem to be academic now as it is withdrawn - unless you persuaded the seller to do a BIN price?


Considered it, but can't place the value. The seller is going to relist the item as a tudor day date with a rolex dial, which is more credible. It could make Â£300, it could make Â£900. Any other brand and it would be half the value of a correct one - can you imagine what Seiko dialed Pulsar would make?

TTBOMK, the Tudor case and crown are identical to a datejust, with just the bezel and backplate being subtly different. I like the look, but i am not sure if i would ever be comfortable wearing it as WIS isn't what is reported on the dial


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Interesting item.........the proper Rolex movement would be of much higher quality than the Tudor ( some Eta ) versions...

Would you be happy wearing a watch that you knew was not "right"???

Rolex did do some steel "Day-Dates" in the 1960's, only a few though and very rare!!! were to commemorate an event that happened, will have a look in my watch books........... :umnik2:


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

Did someone win it ? cant seem to bid,


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

As of this posting time, seller withdrew it (explanation in the Q&A section, someone alerted the seller that it appears to be a Tudor with Rolex band and Rolex dial(?) fitted to it) and hasn't re-listed. Might be having some trouble with copyright listing it. Clearly, some cad took a Tudor and made a "fake" Rolex out if it (albeit, with possibly genuine Rolex parts).

I'm using quotation marks due to a comment that Rolex ne'er produced a yellow dial. True?

I'd almost be tempted to buy it cheap, have a correct-period Tudor dial restored to it. It's a nice case, the kind that I like.


----------



## julioa007 (Nov 2, 2011)

knowing that the Movement was a Tudor ETA Movement... Seller had no choice but to remove as it is not right to have a Rolex Dial and Band with the wrong movement... Misleading .


----------

